# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met huisartsen >  Ervaringen met huisarts Wouda (Eindhoven)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Naam huisarts: Wouda

Werkzaam in zorginstelling / huisartsenpraktijk: Huisartsencentrum Parklaan, Eindhoven

Adres: Parklaan 12, Eindhoven

Website: www.huisartsencentrumparklaan.nl


*Wat zijn jouw ervaringen met de huisarts Wouda*

----------

